# Comic Figuren 3D 45° Schritten



## lammpee (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, so eine Art Habbo Hotel Figur selber zu skizzieren.
Die Frage ist nur wie, letztendlich sind es ja Comicfiguren jeweils aus 45° Blickwinkeln und das ist dann auch wiederrum das Problem. Mein erster Gedanke war an selber Zeichnen per Paint oder so, aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege scheint Aufwand ziemlich groß zu sein.
Hat jemand mit so etwas Erfahrung 

Als Vorlage für die Größe nehme ich dieses Feld:


----------



## oneof6 (1. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich schätze was Du machen willst ist eine Pixelgrafik die in Spielen verwendet wird (hab' das HABBO zeugs mal in ner Werbung gesehen glaub' ich...egal).
Erstmal ein paar Vokabeln, damit Du ordentlich nach eventuellen Tutorials suchen kannst:

- 2D Computergrafik bes. für Spiele = Sprite
- Die von Dir angesprochene Perspektive = Isometrisch (auch Pseudo 3D genannt)

Also, um so ein "Sprite" zu erstellen kann man durchaus Paint nehmen, allerdings gibt es wesentlich bessere tools wie z.B. Paint .NET (freeware).
Es gibt eine ganze Menge von Techniken und jeder Game-Developer, Level-Artist oder Character-Animator hat da wohl seine ganz eigenen. Für den
Anfang solltest Du einfach einen dieser HABBOS als Screenshot in Paint (oder andere) laden und den dann so verändern wie es dir gefällt.
So werden auch für diverse (in den guten alten 2D Zeiten) Spiele die Charaktere gemacht. Es gibt einen oder zwei Basischarakter und die bekommen
dann unterschiedliche Haare, Klamotten, Accessoires...etc.

Wenn Du mit den ersten Ergebnissen fertig und zufrieden bist, kannst Du verschiedene andere Arten der Erstellung ausprobieren.
- Bleistiftzeichnung einscannen
- Größere Bilder von Personen anpassen und skalieren
- ...
Die richtigen Hardcore Sprite-Designer (Pixel-Pusher) haben übrigens wirklich Pixel für Pixel Ihre Bilder und Charakter zusammengesetzt!

So, ich hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal weiter.

Ciao,
OneOf6


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,
als Beispiel wie weit man das treiben kann solltest du dir mal die Arbeiten von Eboy anschauen (http://hello.eboy.com/eboy/).
Hier findest du auch einige Tutorials zum erstellen solcher Sprites:
http://www.pixey.de/2007/06/04/12-pixelart-tutorials/
http://www.drububu.com/tutorial/

Viele Grüße


----------

